# Best picture that summed up this past Georgia duck season.



## Skyjacker (Aug 1, 2011)

Lets see 'em.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 1, 2011)

*Young Boyz at play*

This picture is the highlight of my last couple of years. I will give up a lot just to take these boys hunting. They're ready to quit deer hunting now,


----------



## clent586 (Aug 1, 2011)

DeweyDuck said:


> They're ready to quit deer hunting now,



Good lookin and smart! Great pic man.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 1, 2011)

This would be mine.  The year of the Can.


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 1, 2011)

pretty solid woody beat down


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 1, 2011)

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 1, 2011)

Not my kid, but he was posing with one of my calls. Wouldnt mind sharing a blind with him one day, seems like a character






This one says it all


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 1, 2011)

A few more


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool Lee, that was awesome. Nice lab too.


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice pics everyone!

Nice jewelry too gadawg!


----------



## clent586 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Mark K (Aug 2, 2011)

Me and my two favorite partners!!


----------



## duck-dawg (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice pics. You guys that have posted up pics of kids hunting--y'all are doing a great thing getting those kids involved.  Keep it up.


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 2, 2011)

QUOTE]

Interesting, I didnt realize you knew how to hunt n an upright position Clent


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 2, 2011)

Helping my nephew shoot his first duck! After that one he was nailing them!


----------



## clent586 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> Helping my nephew shoot his first duck! After that one he was nailing them!



I didn't know your nephew was Jerkbait! Cool!


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

One of our better georgia hunts this year, full public land limit with a kicker lawndart. Plus I was sporting the newest old navy camo that morning for all you people that insist that camo is key.....


----------



## killerv (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Mark K (Aug 2, 2011)

Clent, you should recognize that call on my youngest (The one on the right). He doesn't go anywhere without it - even the beaver holes!!


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

love that coot pic


----------



## clent586 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mark K said:


> Clent, you should recognize that call on my youngest (The one on the right). He doesn't go anywhere without it - even the beaver holes!!



Mark, them boys done grown up on ya ain't they!


----------



## clent586 (Aug 2, 2011)

GADAWGS said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Interesting, I didnt realize you knew how to hunt n an upright position Clent



You a comedian ain't ya....... dougnut mongrel!


----------



## CraigM (Aug 2, 2011)

Jaker said:


> love that coot pic



Don't forget the old squaw


----------



## brittonl (Aug 2, 2011)

Great pics everyone.

This was one of my favorite pics from past season. I really enjoyed breaking out my Great Grandfathers Remington Model 11 16ga. Hope & plan to do more often this season.


----------



## rholton (Aug 2, 2011)

Picture of my fourteen month old lab on his first duck hunt...the weekend before he earned his AKC Senior Title.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

CraigM said:


> Don't forget the old squaw



forgot about that, an old squaw from central georgia, and the next week a goldeneye from the same area.


----------



## broncoman76 (Aug 3, 2011)

This was the morning that got my son fired up about next season.  I finally talked him into going with us one morning and even though he was just an observer, he is ready for more!!!  He just got his first 12 gauge a few months ago and can't wait for this season..  He went to the FFA Wildlife camp this summer and got his hunters safety card and learned a lot of great information from those folks.. Sometimes it sinks in a little more coming from someone besides Dad ya know.  I look forward to many years of hunting with my little dude!!!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Aug 3, 2011)

Man I cant wait for this upcoming season! I got a better boat, a new 870, and some memories to make with some buddies!


----------



## vrooom (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice greater!


----------



## chashlls150 (Aug 3, 2011)

rholton said:


> Picture of my fourteen month old lab on his first duck hunt...the weekend before he earned his AKC Senior Title.



Is that boat an Xpress? and How did you mount your winch to it?


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 3, 2011)

the first two are from GA, last two are just a few ducks we killed in Arkansas. i'll throw a few more up that I can find. awsome pics fellas!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 3, 2011)

here are a few more of the season. canit wait to make some more memories! got a better camera and ready to take some more pics!


----------



## seminoleslayer (Aug 4, 2011)

just a few


----------



## seminoleslayer (Aug 4, 2011)

a few more


----------



## rholton (Aug 4, 2011)

chashlls150 said:


> Is that boat an Xpress? and How did you mount your winch to it?



Yes. It is an express. PM or call me and I'll talk to you about it.

229-809-6459


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Some of my favorites from this past season..*


----------



## rholton (Aug 4, 2011)

couple more


----------



## t bird (Aug 5, 2011)

*Here is one that stood out!*

One of the best hunts I ever had in ga. It was early teal season and I was by myself! Saw more teal in one hunt than I have seen in my life! Love it when  new birds arrive!


----------



## tony2001577 (Aug 6, 2011)

great pictures !!! like seeing all those kids hunting !!!


----------



## meckardt (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 6, 2011)

Meckardt, that hero pic with all the specks is to die for! Mighty fine pics bud.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 6, 2011)

Few adds...


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Aug 7, 2011)

lots of great pics!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 9, 2011)

Some great days last year.
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 9, 2011)

More pics from last year.
Larry


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 10, 2011)

I said Georgia Duck Season.  Some of these pics don't look like they were in Georgia.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 10, 2011)

I could not decide on one picture but they are all from Georgia.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 10, 2011)

I just thought this was an awesome shot........took it with my iphone while we were hunting with my uncle in Southeast Missouri.  He was guiding a group out of TN that day......never forget it!  I'll try to upload a few more.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 10, 2011)

last bird killed 2010 season was a banded speck


----------



## Jaker (Aug 10, 2011)

Woods Savvy said:


> last bird killed 2010 season was a banded speck



awesome, a buddy of mine that guides used to have a little hole that we called the crawfish pond, it looked real similar to that, except it was more open maybe 3 to 4 acres all about a foot deep, in the middle of a bunch of rice fields, had some cypress trees in it, and literally specs would drop in there like flies in the afternoon, ducks would to, but it was always a great spot to kill a couple specs, so much fun to work em in places like that, cuz they work a lot more like ducks than canadas and snows do. Plus you know your gonna be eatin good


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 11, 2011)

WoodsSavy, what kind of dog is that in the picture?  Nice specs.  You ever want to trade a diver hunt for a spec hunt, let me know!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 11, 2011)

Jaker said:


> awesome, a buddy of mine that guides used to have a little hole that we called the crawfish pond, it looked real similar to that, except it was more open maybe 3 to 4 acres all about a foot deep, in the middle of a bunch of rice fields, had some cypress trees in it, and literally specs would drop in there like flies in the afternoon, ducks would to, but it was always a great spot to kill a couple specs, so much fun to work em in places like that, cuz they work a lot more like ducks than canadas and snows do. Plus you know your gonna be eatin good



Thats are back yard, we shot those geese about mile from town.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 11, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> WoodsSavy, what kind of dog is that in the picture?  Nice specs.  You ever want to trade a diver hunt for a spec hunt, let me know!



The dog in the picture is a stray, She showed up two years ago and has not left.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 11, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> I said Georgia Duck Season.  Some of these pics don't look like they were in Georgia.



Sorry I threw in 1 Fla. Pic.
Larry


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 11, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Sorry I threw in 1 Fla. Pic.
> Larry




I didn't second guess you, but it does look like some of the pics in this thread were taken in the Mississippi flyway.


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 11, 2011)

Couple more from the season.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 11, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> I didn't second guess you, but it does look like some of these pics were taken in the Mississippi flyway.



sorry, did not hunt GA. last year. Skyjacker i need a couple divers to mount let me know when you can go this year and will get your specks.


----------



## tashwoo (Aug 16, 2011)

More morning like these, enjoying the great outdoors with my buds. Hope to have some more mornings like these


----------

